# Hmm... Question



## Kyzen (Oct 15, 2009)

I was wondering if someone could remake a song for or two for me as like a birthday gift since im turning 18 in 2 days? (Whoopee)

One is a unknown theme from long ago (it was released free as a low quality production theme mp3, which i have)

And then there is a song called aint no make believe by jim johnston... but im wondering if anyone could make a instrumental of it.

Heres the free production track for reference: http://www.mediafire.com/?wnzwcd1ynmw

And heres "Aint no make Believe" As a reference (Link to youtube since it is a Non-Free song): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wq4OIpb41ro


----------

